# Guide Rack



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a brass template/guide rack, I just added some more to the collection and needed a bigger rack.. 

It can be used as a wall rack or a work bench rack..it's going on the wall in the shop ..

This one was made from a old work bench top I had in the shop, 1 1/8" thick MDF..stock


===============


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice Bob. I would have settled for an old piece of MDF or particle board  Are you missing any guide bushes or are there still a few you don't have?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Holy snikees, that's a lot of guides Bj! Looks like you needed that new rack. Nice work BJ!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi nzgeordie

MDF ,me too but it needs to be 1 1/8" thick because of the threads on the guides and all I had was some 3/4" stuff,, I still need 6 more guides ,they are the long ones for sign templates ( about 1" long) but other than that I have it covered for now I think .. 


==========



nzgeordie said:


> Nice Bob. I would have settled for an old piece of MDF or particle board  Are you missing any guide bushes or are there still a few you don't have?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

Can't have to many guides,I'm always removing some of the brass to make them fit the templates.. 

==========



challagan said:


> Holy snikees, that's a lot of guides Bj! Looks like you needed that new rack. Nice work BJ!
> 
> Corey


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't think you have enough guides BJ, time to get more.....LOL.....

Ed......


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah Bj, you should have one guide for each router. LOL


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, I agree with Dave, in fact, why not have one complete set per router.....that's the ticket....

Ed......


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice job BJ! One question, all the space is used, so where are you going to put the metric guides?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Thanks. most of the metric ones I have just snap on to the other ones. 
Like the one Tom likes the most,, the 40mm one....


=========




Mike said:


> Nice job BJ! One question, all the space is used, so where are you going to put the metric guides?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Good grief man, and I thought my collection screws and bolts was over kill, but, but, but
You have that beat for sure.

Nice idea always at the finger tips.

have a good weekend 
John


----------



## dlpfan40 (May 10, 2008)

nice work.


----------

